# SOAK: Easy way to change program guide data?



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

Is there an easy way to edit the guide data attached to a .tivo file without all sorts of transcodeing?

I recorded a local special event broadcast. The guide told my TiVo that it was Dr. Phil. I have already transferred a copy to my PC with TiVo Desktop. All I really want to do is change the title and description. 

Everything I've found on here is over my head. Is there an easy way to edit the metadata? 

Thanks in advance.


----------

